# Free Tettnang Rhizomes



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

I wondered why my tettnang this year produced no flowers..this is why...I had not pruned back the emerging shoots and just let it grow crazy, the hop growing guide says trim to 4 shoots only!

Remember this for next year.

Back on topic however, I have 19 good sized Tettnang rhizomes to give away, thats right GIVE AWAY!

First 19 to respond to this thread with a hands up gets them, please don't PM as then its a hassle to find out who got in first and then everyone else knows when they are all gone.

You will need to send me a padded, self addressed envelope, not sure how much postage, but put a $5 on it to be sure. I will PM my address details when the 19 are taken.

Some are big, some are small (thumb length), the smaller ones will grow fine in a pot their first year, the larger ones can go right in the ground. Don't ask me which one you want, it doesn't work that way.

Those people that have sent me envelopes for the other free hops (POR & Goldings), I have kept aside rhizomes for you guys and will pack them in the same envelopes unless you tell me otherwise!!!! (Sorry Reg....dug these up a little late for you!!)

Happy growing

John


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Me me! Pick Me

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Bizier (29/5/09)

St. fraser_john

Patron Saint of Hops Rhizomes

I am cool for Tett, but good going mate!


----------



## lokpikn (29/5/09)

ill take one to please.


----------



## tcraig20 (29/5/09)

Ill grab one thanks John!


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

FJ I'll take one thanks mate. I see if it will survive until next year when i should have somewhere to plant it.

good samaritan FJ. your welcome to a pint at my place anytime


----------



## Hutch (29/5/09)

Pick me! Pick me!

Cheers Fraser John. Most generous!


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

Yes please, Hand is up!

Cheers...


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Hey what size shoe are ya? I could do with a right boot bloody dog chewed mine... :angry: 

Thanks a lot for this FJ you are the patron saint of good hoppiness!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Doogiechap (29/5/09)

I'm keen if there are any left !!
Good on ya bloke for spreading the love !!
Cheers
Doug


----------



## QldKev (29/5/09)

I'll grab one to please, if still avail.

Thanks

QldKev


----------



## benno1973 (29/5/09)

My hand is well and truly up if there's any left!! Nice one...

Any issue with sending it to WA?


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/09)

fraser john have just spoken to "brewer" from sydney , he is in the process of logging on .. can i put his name down for one while he is gettin here


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. bizier
3. lokpikn
4. JamesCraig
5. Barramundi
6. CM2
7. Hutch
8. Cocko
9. Doogiechap
10. QLD Kev
11. Kaiser Soze
12. Brewer
13. maple


----------



## Bizier (29/5/09)

I am not after one, it can go to ol' Simon Ellis.

1. Chappo
2. 
3. lokpikin
4. JamesCraig
5. Barra
6. CM2
7. Hutch
8. Cocko
9. Doogiechap
10. Qldkev
11. Brewer


----------



## jlm (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. bizer
3. lokpikin
4. JamesCraig
5. Barra
6. CM2
7. Hutch
8. Cocko
9. Doogiechap
10. Qldkev
11. Brewer
12. jlm

Lucky I stopped in at home for lunch......


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

those maintaining a list (thanks for that), you can yank Barra from it, he already has an envelope coming to me for some other freebies and I have a rhizome set aside for him already.


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

everyone use this list

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM

edit: bugger it, i give up maintaing the list. too many edits


----------



## brewer (29/5/09)

Yes please,
i'd be in on that, 






Brewer.


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> My hand is well and truly up if there's any left!! Nice one...
> 
> Any issue with sending it to WA?




Good question!!! Anyone else know the answer?


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/09)

cheers CM2 was wonderin if my name should have been there... thanks again John !


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

it should be fine. its not imported so theres no quarrentine

edit: no worries barra


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/09)

dont think its acceptable to send hops/plants to WA its ok the send them west to east but i dont think its good going east to west .. not 100% on this but i think ive read it somewhere b4..

not imported however we do have laws in australia about transporting of plant matter from state to state ..


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

hmm good point. i guess you can send it and see if it gets rejected.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (29/5/09)

ooh pick me pick me *hand up in the air*


----------



## daemon (29/5/09)

Please count me in, thanks very much for the offer!


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon

Is that right?


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

Hands in the air

Please count me in


----------



## Ronin (29/5/09)

I'd love one, thanks!

James

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. L bomb
16. Cracka
17. Ronin

I think that's the up to date list?


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka



Now?


I am with CM2... tried


----------



## Ronin (29/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Now?
> 
> 
> I am with CM2... tried



Crap I had someone twice


----------



## benno1973 (29/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> Good question!!! Anyone else know the answer?



Just checked out the agric dept website for prohibited/non-prohibited plant material. Linky. It has a status of 'Conditional', as do all permitted plants, meaning check with a Quarantine Officer prior to import. Fat lot of help that list is! I know that plants from Diggers can't be imported because they have soil on them, but if the soil is washed off thoroughly it should be ok? Anyone have any experience getting hop rhizomes into WA?


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef

Thanks, man!


----------



## cdbrown (29/5/09)

WA has tuff quarantine laws unfortunately - if it can be done then I'd like one, if not then some other lucky person get's it. Everything needs to be accompanied by a certificate to verify it's pest and disease status.
http://www.agric.wa.gov.au/content/pw/q/plantimpreq.htm


----------



## reg (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg

Mate thanks for the other one.
Im not a scot but my arse is tighter than a fishes, does that get me one???? :lol: 

If there is any left that is.

Reg


----------



## marlow_coates (29/5/09)

If I am not too late would love one.


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

Definitive list

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. Marlow Coates

I'll PM details as soon as I am over my 5 minute PM limit 

John


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Kaiser Soze
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates

I think we are done, yeah?

Thanks again Fraser_john - mighty!


----------



## benno1973 (29/5/09)

cdbrown said:


> WA has tuff quarantine laws unfortunately - if it can be done then I'd like one, if not then some other lucky person get's it. Everything needs to be accompanied by a certificate to verify it's pest and disease status.
> http://www.agric.wa.gov.au/content/pw/q/plantimpreq.htm



Great. FJ, if you could just organise the appropriate paperwork and certificate, that'd be great! :lol: 

Removing my name to free up space for someone else :angry: 

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. 
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates


----------



## jendres (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. Brewer
10. maple 
11. JLM
12. L Bomb
13. Daemon
14. Ronin
15. Cracka
16. Swinging Beef
17. Reg
18. marlow_coates
19. jeff E

Holy crap that went quick. btw, I'm pretty sure that WA is off limits. IIRC, that was the reason the ebay seller in WA was able to charge so much last season.


----------



## Doogiechap (29/5/09)

cdbrown said:


> WA has tuff quarantine laws unfortunately - if it can be done then I'd like one, if not then some other lucky person get's it. Everything needs to be accompanied by a certificate to verify it's pest and disease status.
> http://www.agric.wa.gov.au/content/pw/q/plantimpreq.htm



I'm another WA resident.
My last Rhisome I purchased from a commercial grower via Grumpy's a couple of year ago didn't have any certification but that said the last thing I want is for Frazer John to either have to jump over difficult hurdles or be pulled over the coals for a quarrantine breach. If it's too hard bloke feel free to drop me off the list !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## itmechanic (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. 
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates
20. jeff E
21. itmechanic


If anyone drops out or there are any spare please count me in!!

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. jeff E
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates

If drop outs:

21. itmechanic


Just list tidying for FJ.

Cheers


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

Sorry Doogichap, that is real unfortunate , but I would not know where to start with paperwork....

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. QLD Kev
8. Brewer
9. maple
10. JLM
11. L Bomb
12. Daemon
13. Ronin
14. Cracka
15. Swinging Beef
16. Reg
17. marlow_coates
18. jeff E
19. itmechanic

All gone. I'll PM details as soon as I can. Any other WA folk better own up now, last thing I want is the "dirt nazi's" showing up at my door.

John


----------



## atkinsonr (29/5/09)

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. jeff E
10. Brewer
11. maple 
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates

If drop outs:

21. itmechanic
22. richy


Damn that was quick!


----------



## cozmocracker (29/5/09)

i will keep my fingers crosed

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. Doogiechap
8. QLD Kev
9. jeff E
10. Brewer
11. maple
12. JLM
13. L Bomb
14. Daemon
15. Ronin
16. Cracka
17. Swinging Beef
18. Reg
19. marlow_coates

If drop outs:

21. itmechanic
22. richy
23. cozmocracker


----------



## therook (29/5/09)

shit and double shit, this is what happens when you go out at lunch time

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

Rook - serves you right for having a beer whilst we are stuck in the office. 

Pm sent


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> Any other WA folk better own up now, last thing I want is the "dirt nazi's" showing up at my door.
> 
> John



OK, lets be clear on this, and people in the wine industry will understand....

Customs and quarantine is there for a purpose, it prevents the spread of disease, I live in a previously phyloxera (.sp?) infected area. I CANNOT with a clear conscience send to WA. 

I don't want to be held responsible for the collapse of a wine industry or something like that because a disease was introduced. 

If people end up sending me a self-addressed envelope and its a WA delivery, it will not be sent back.

Thank you to L Bomb for telling me!

John


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

Updated

1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. QLD Kev
8. Brewer
9. maple
10. JLM
11. richy
12. Daemon
13. Ronin
14. Cracka
15. Swinging Beef
16. Reg
17. marlow_coates
18. jeff E
19. itmechanic


Wait list
20. cozmocracker
21. Rook


----------



## benno1973 (29/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> Customs and quarantine is there for a purpose, it prevents the spread of disease, I live in a previously phyloxera (.sp?) infected area. I CANNOT with a clear conscience send to WA.



Totally agree FJ. We live in a pristine state and don't want to sully it with and dirty filthy interstate pests and diseases. :lol:


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (29/5/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Totally agree FJ. We live in a pristine state and don't want to sully it with and dirty filthy interstate pests and diseases. :lol:




I can send ya cane toad so you don't feel left out with the rest of the nation?  :lol: 

Chappo


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I can send ya cane toad so you don't feel left out with the rest of the nation?  :lol:
> Chappo


I dont think they want pauline hanson :lol:


----------



## benno1973 (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I can send ya cane toad so you don't feel left out with the rest of the nation?  :lol:
> 
> Chappo



:icon_offtopic: 

When I studied zoology, we used to dissect cane toads. We used to get a crate of live cane toads and after we'd finished with them had to send back the right forearm of each one to make sure they were all accounted for. Legend has it that one was seen hopping away through the bushes, but I guess you'd need 2 to escape for any real damage to occur...


----------



## cdbrown (29/5/09)

We've already got them coming over the border. And the stupid government department is already saying how it's illegal and inhumane to kill them certain ways (dettol) despite it being normal practice elsewhere in the country.


----------



## hawkesy (29/5/09)

No harm in trying!

Cheers


1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. QLD Kev
8. Brewer
9. maple
10. JLM
11. richy
12. Daemon
13. Ronin
14. Cracka
15. Swinging Beef
16. Reg
17. marlow_coates
18. jeff E
19. itmechanic


Wait list
20. cozmocracker
21. Rook 
22. Hawkesy


----------



## marlow_coates (29/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Is there a thread on here that someone can link me too that explains how to split a hops plant root system up into individual rhizomes?


----------



## unterberg (29/5/09)

No harm in trying!

Cheers


1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. QLD Kev
8. Brewer
9. maple
10. JLM
11. richy
12. Daemon
13. Ronin
14. Cracka
15. Swinging Beef
16. Reg
17. marlow_coates
18. jeff E
19. itmechanic


Wait list
20. cozmocracker
21. Rook 
22. Hawkesy
24. Unterberg


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

cdbrown said:


> We've already got them coming over the border. And the stupid government department is already saying how it's illegal and inhumane to kill them certain ways (dettol) despite it being normal practice elsewhere in the country.




So a golf stick is out of the question h34r:


----------



## Mantis (29/5/09)

Why am I always too late on these things <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Cracka said:


> So a golf stick is out of the question h34r:




Hell no Cracka's I can 9 iron a caney 30-40m easy! h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## reg (29/5/09)

Why is there cane toads in Queensland???????????????????


































Because they deserve em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Cocko (29/5/09)

reg said:


> Why is there cane toads in Queensland???????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one deserves Queenslanders... not even cane toads!  
:lol:


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

The problem with Queensland, is that its full of Queenslanders h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Ce Ce senor


----------



## jlm (29/5/09)

Just correcting my username

Cheers


1. Chappo
2. lokpikn
3. JamesCraig
4. CM2
5. Hutch
6. Cocko
7. QLD Kev
8. Brewer
9. maple
10. jlm
11. richy
12. Daemon
13. Ronin
14. Cracka
15. Swinging Beef
16. Reg
17. marlow_coates
18. jeff E
19. itmechanic


Wait list
20. cozmocracker
21. Rook 
22. Hawkesy
24. Unterberg


----------



## Mantis (29/5/09)

There is one good thing to come out of Queensland
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
. The road to Victoria


----------



## fraser_john (29/5/09)

Mantis said:


> There is one good thing to come out of Queensland
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Queenslanders know their three R's, reading, righting and Route 1 (Hwy 1) ha ha ha ha


----------



## mwd (29/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> Queenslanders know their three R's, reading, righting and Route 1 (Hwy 1) ha ha ha ha



He He they also need to learn how to shut the gate to keep the bloody southerners out. They are going to build Anna's Wall.

No Swine flu in FNQ but lots of feral pigs.( sorry Victorians ). Cane toads been here longer than most Southerners and they were just an import too who decided to stay. :icon_cheers: 

There is no work and the weather and beer is crap in Queensland stay away. :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> He He they also need to learn how to shut the gate to keep the bloody southerners out. They are going to build Anna's Wall.
> 
> No Swine flu in FNQ but lots of feral pigs.( sorry Victorians ). Cane toads been here longer than most Southerners and they were just an import too who decided to stay. :icon_cheers:
> 
> There is no work and the weather and beer is crap in Queensland stay away. :beerbang:



Damn right TB! Feb just gone there were more mexicans and mexican rego plates than Dinki Di Queenslander plates in Cairns FFS. Geez the weather is crap up here too a brisk 25C in Winter. Brrr too cold for the nachos brigade!

Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## muckey (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Damn right TB! Feb just gone there were more mexicans and mexican rego plates than Dinki Di Queenslander plates in Cairns FFS. Geez the weather is crap up here too a brisk 25C in Winter. Brrr too cold for the nachos brigade!
> 
> Chappo :icon_cheers:




pffft !!! I think you've had too much sun chappo h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Muckey said:


> pffft !!! I think you've had too much sun chappo h34r:




It's called a tan white man! B) 

Yes your right 9 months of summer opposed to 9 months of winter? Man what I am I thinking???? :blink: 

Chappo


----------



## mwd (29/5/09)

2000 'illegal' immigrants per week cannot be wrong they drank all the water in SE Qld. The government tried to kill em off with 4X but it just attracts more.

Like moths to a lightbulb.


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> 2000 'illegal' immigrants per week cannot be wrong they drank all the water in SE Qld. The government tried to kill em off with 4X but it just attracts more.
> 
> Like moths to a lightbulb.




:lol: !
Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Mantis (29/5/09)

I must be one of the smart ones.
Went up there once and got work, but the XXXX was so wicked that I ran away scared.

:icon_vomit:


----------



## mwd (29/5/09)

Yep this thread lost the plot a few pages back.

Anybody growing Bramling Cross ? I really like that hop got two packs in the freezer.

most new season hops gone up in price with a bump.

Stop growing smoking hemp try hops.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (29/5/09)

There is no work and the weather and beer is crap in Queensland stay away. :beerbang: 
[/quote]


Don't say that or we will be inundated with Victorians and Kiwis.


----------



## Leigh (29/5/09)

Well you have all convinced me guys, I'll be up in Queensland tomorrow...I want to understand this phenomenon called rain for myself h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Leigh said:


> Well you have all convinced me guys, I'll be up in Queensland tomorrow...I want to understand this phenomenon called rain for myself h34r:



Leigh it's over rated mate. Stay where you are...


----------



## manticle (29/5/09)

Unterberg said:


> No harm in trying!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (30/5/09)

I was brewing yesterday... the first day I brewed without having ahb on and look what I miss out on.

Love your work John.


----------



## fraser_john (1/6/09)

Could people sending me envelopes put their AHB user name on it so I know who is who, I can cross them off my list as I go and make sure everyone is dealt with correctly.

Thanks

John


----------



## jlm (1/6/09)

Putting mine in the mail tomorrow, will do.


----------



## lokpikn (1/6/09)

Put mine in the mail today. I did put my name on a piece of paper and a scratchie for you. But now that i think of it a nsw scratcie may not be any good for you. O well its the thought that counts and if you do win it big buy me a beer.

Thanks heaps FJ and hope to be able to do the same in a few years.

Lokpikn


----------



## QldKev (2/6/09)

Mine is in todays post (wife starts early) and there is some extra $$ in there for you. 

Thanks

QldKev


----------



## marlow_coates (2/6/09)

Just mailed mine,
Cheers again
Marlow


----------



## Bretto77 (28/6/09)

jlm said:


> Just correcting my username
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



Hi Fraser_John,
can you please add me to the waiting list. If still going

Brett


----------



## dj1984 (28/6/09)

Dont like your chances mate.


----------



## hairofthedog (28/6/09)

Damn it a missed out but Nice work FJ good to see genorousity & good will still exist we salute you :super:


----------



## marlow_coates (24/8/09)

Wanted to revive this thread to show appreciation for the free hops rhizome.

Has been sitting in my fridge in the package it was sent in. Wrapped in moist newspaper, inside a plastic bag. Has not moved.

Got it out on saturday to plant and check this out..




Growing out of the plastic bag... eager bugger



Nice little shoot too.


----------



## marlow_coates (24/8/09)

And this is it's entirety. With good root growth, and another shoot ready to burst through...
Dog is supervising.

This one is going in the pot that last year grew a rhizome the same size, into the monster in the next photo, which has earned a spot in the ground this year.




Cant wait for this beauty to start shooting. Has plenty of little buds starting too.

Happy hop growing season, and cheers again FJ for the freeby.

Marlow


----------



## fraser_john (24/8/09)

:lol: 

Awesome Marlow, looks like a goer!


----------



## Hutch (25/8/09)

I was a little too eager to get mine potted early July, and it's now heading for the sky - Need to start thinking about training it to something soon!




I'll take good care of her FJ. 
Thanks again :icon_cheers: 
Hutch.


----------



## Jonez (25/8/09)

just curious. Are hops rizomes acailable across Australia. I mean can you buy any at nurseries and places like that?.. if they sell you tomato seeds wouldn't they sell hops?.


----------



## Hutch (26/8/09)

Jonez said:


> just curious. Are hops rizomes acailable across Australia. I mean can you buy any at nurseries and places like that?.. if they sell you tomato seeds wouldn't they sell hops?.


Your best bet is to have a look on ebay. They tend to sell for a few months over winter, and typically fetch $20 - $60 each (bidding wars tend to drive up the price of popular varieties, like Cascade).

Not sure about nurseries or the like - a bit too niche for them I would think.


----------



## O'Henry (30/8/09)

marlow_coates said:


> View attachment 29987
> 
> And this is it's entirety. With good root growth, and another shoot ready to burst through...
> Dog is supervising.
> ...




Man, the photo of your dog supervising has made my night! What an awesome pic. I'm sure it won't seem so funny when I wake up tomorrow arvo, but right now, gold...


----------

